# Critique Hachi please! :)



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Here is Hachi a 10 month old GSD. I have clicker trained him in the past few weeks and it has been going great.  He is dirty in this pic bc he has flopped and everything outside all day. I"m gonna give him a bath after I post this. I accidently posted in General info. I'm still explorering this site 
I tried taking the best as i could LOL at 10 months its hard to get him to hold still long enough for the camera to take pics. LOL I love him though. :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's really impossible to give a good critique with these pics. If he will not stack, at least get him standing naturally (looking forward) with you perpendicular to his shoulder (not taking the pics from above).


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> It's really impossible to give a good critique with these pics. If he will not stack, at least get him standing naturally (looking forward) with you perpendicular to his shoulder (not taking the pics from above).


What SHE ^^^ said.
He looks quite 'stocky'.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Daddy Warbuck's eyes?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> I tried taking the best as i could LOL at 10 months its hard to get him to hold still long enough for the camera to take pics.


Try tying him to something, so that you can get a good 8 feet away from him. Then throw a ball, so he stands alert, and get a side view of him standing with all four feet on the ground. 

It's easier with two people, then one person can sort of stack him and the other can take the photo.

The other thing you can do is just hang out in the yard with your camera acting casual. You just might catch him stacking nicely all by himself. I have gotten some of the best stacked photos of my pup this way!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That's how his body shape should look when he's 10 YEARS old, not 10 months old. He is way overweight and not in good shape at all. He needs to get on a serious diet ASAP. 

He looks like a senior and he's just a puppy.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Love his legs, nice and sturdy, not birdie legs.  Nice looking dog too, especially in the sitting side shot.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

@ Lucky dog, He isn't overweight. I had him weighted at the vet the other day and he weights 70lbs. I asked if he was overweight and he isn't considering he is very tall like Whiteshepherd say he is leggy. The vet averaged him to be around 110 to 115lbs by 2years old. I don't overfeed him. I only feed him 2 cups of dog food mornings and a cup in the afternoon. I think i personally watch his weight too carefully.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Unless giving him vitamins will put weight on him more than i don't know LOL


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Warrior09 said:


> @ Lucky dog, He isn't overweight. I had him weighted at the vet the other day and he weights 70lbs. I asked if he was overweight and he isn't considering he is very tall like Whiteshepherd say he is leggy. The vet averaged him to be around 110 to 115lbs by 2years old.


Actually I didn't say he was leggy , I said his legs looked sturdy. (as in nice bone, not too skinny, not overly long and lanky for his age) But, I don't think he looks heavy either. Looks like he's got a nice thick coat, that can add a few pounds in a picture. Can you feel his ribs?

(BTW, I just sent a picture of our male to his breeder yesterday asking if she thought he'd gotten too heavy. I'm no expert on conformation that's for sure.)


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I apologize Whiteshepherd I misread your comment. He is very hairy, Thick coat. LOL Trust me when i say I hate brushing him  I learned to take him outside on the deck and brush him out. 
As far as his ribs, Yes i can feel them. The vet also mentioned that to me if they are extremely skinny you can visible see the ribs if they at a healthy weight then you can feel the ribs but not see them and if they are overweight you can't feel the ribs at all. 
Am I correct?!?!?!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe it's the pictures, but he definitely looks more than 70 pounds. How tall is he at the withers right now.

And assuming he's an average height for a GSD, 115 pounds is way too heavy for this breed. Not sure why your vets telling you that, but that's way too much weight.

It doesn't sound like you're overfeeding at just 3 cups a day. What kind of daily exercise is he getting?
Maybe try to take some better pictures, but from these, he definitely looks overweight. Not severely overweight, but not a healthy weight for a puppy.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I wish i knew Hachi's breeder, I live with my father and my mother lives an hour away from and she is the one who got the puppy considering I have 3 younger siblings and they all wanted a dog. When warrior was alive my first GSD, my parents were together then and she knew about the GSD also her father owned one when she was younger. Apparently the landlord's son said it was okay for her to get him and when the landlord saw him one day she got scared of him even as a puppy at 7 months LOL and told them to get rid of him and thats how i ended up with him; and i don't regret one bit. I love him, We have been working on clicker training for the past few weeks and he has been great with it. I was confused at first with it, but i read and watched utube videos. 

But anyways... He does have a thick coat and thats why he looks heavier.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I walk him at least a mile and a half. walking at first and then starting to run. I don't want to just start out running, tire me out faster LOL


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I don't know his height. They didn't measure his height and i haven't measured it yet either. I'm getting him neutured after new years and I'll ask they to measure him for me. I'm 5"3 and the top of his head is at my hip. So picture that and thats how tall he is.

In these pics I tried getting a good shot. I was squatted down on my knees in one of them. I'll Post again as soon as I'm able to. It will be around later on in the day when i post more.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Warrior09 said:


> I'm 5"3 and the *top of his head* is at my hip. So picture that and thats how tall he is.


FYI in case you didn't know, a dog's height is measured at his withers, not his head: How to measure your dog

(I do realize you were giving a general size.)


----------

